# glass carboy



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I buy mine at a winemaking supply . I'm sure Charlotte has a few such stores if you can't find one closer.

Here's one.
http://www.alternativebeverage.com/

[ March 15, 2006, 09:19 AM: Message edited by: iddee ]


----------



## MeadMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I live in Michigan and my first carboy was sent to me from alternative beverage it came in the kit I purchased from them. They are a great supplier and I love doing buisness with them. I do my primary fermentation in a bucket. It is much easier to mix up the must and take my temp and hydrometer readings. I then rack to a carboy for secondary and aging. you should be able to do a google search for homebrew supply shops. Don't be shy about having a carboy shipped. But I would find a local supplier if you can, shipping a carboy is a little expenseive.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Look around before you discount having a LHBS. I have a friend in Cornelius who brews and know a few shops. I agree with Meadman and recommend the glass personally for secondary. Shipping is OK but spendy. It's pretty unusual to find glass water jugs in use, tho yard sales etc. will turn them up. Try a local Craigslist if you have one, there are skillions of old carboys out there gathering dust.


----------



## stinger (Mar 23, 2005)

hey guys! thanks so much for the info. I don't live that far from Charlotte so thanks iddee.


----------



## dorado (Jul 12, 2004)

Try homebrew adventures in Charlotte. Can be found online at http://www.homebrew.com/


----------

